# cougar in alger,mi.



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

just seen a pic of a cougar draging a 10 point buck the pic was taking on a trail cam in alger mi. has anyone else seen this and know if it is ture or not.


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

I remember seeing one like you say about a year ago in an e-mail not sure if its the same one or not. I'm sure the picture I seen was real but I dont think it was from Michigan(the picture in my e-mail) It was probably from some western state. I know there are cougers in the U.P. with proven trail cam pics. So who knows.......


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I would bet it is the same one that has made it's rounds the last couple years. I think it's from Minn, or a little further west and not from Michigan.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Here we go ....... AGAIN.&#128164;


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

It's been going around for a year or two. It's from Texas...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

http://www.buckmanager.com/2009/05/21/mountain-lion-really-killed-this-whitetail/

Read all about it


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

buckhuntin said:


> It's been going around for a year or two. It's from Texas...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah that picture has been around for a while. Its a fake.


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

Not again!!! Yrs old 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

someone11 said:


> Yeah that picture has been around for a while. Its a fake.


The picture is not fake. It just didn't happen in Michigan.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

answerguy8 said:


> The picture is not fake. It just didn't happen in Michigan.


Right, thats what I meant lol.


----------

